
Looks like the end of Nicehash, how much did you lose? - prostoalex
https://www.reddit.com/r/NiceHash/comments/7hy6tp/looks_like_the_end_of_nicehash_how_much_did_you/
======
sharemywin
I was gong to move it out that last two days. I kept putting it off.

